# Thomas converted to battery power?



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody done it yet? Is there any room in the Thomas loco for components? I guess everything could go in the next car back (whatever its name is).


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Del... I converted one of the Lionel Thomas units about 6 years ago and it's still running. Put everything in Annabelle and powered it that way. Just had to cut some seats out and put opaque windows in it to hide the battery and R/C unit. The Railboss should fit nicely in the front of Annabelle. The Lionel motor block is very efficient and runs very nicely on a 7.4 volt Li-ion.

I would imagine that the new Bachmann unit would run just as well.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 
Cale Nelson is in the process of converting the new Bachmann Thomas to battery RCS. 
He should have his TX-4 within a few days and pics up on how he did it. 

I will be doing one as soon as I get a chance to. 
That requires the actual release of the Thomas sets here in Australia.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I see Cale's post on LSC now. He is doing a nice job of documenting Thomas. I think my momentary interest has already passed. Thomas will be great for shows, and for those with kids or grand kids.

As for battery conversion, it should be a simple matter to put everything in the following car. I doubt if anyone will be using Thomas to pull the local freight.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Annabell?

Just remember, Annie comes first, Clarabel second. Children notice if you get it wrong!


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Del and all, 

I believe that all components should fit in the loco...with the correct battery selection...I've thought from the first that I too would do a Trail install in Annie, but still not sure how I'll do it. He is locked up in the closet upstairs  A trail car situ would be much easier, and may allow for those extended run times some may anticipate (shows, open houses). There appears to be room for a narrow battery pack in each of the Side Tanks between the screw studs: 










RC gear could go in the bunker under the coal load, and some could sit below the cab, there is dead space there as well. 

I'm sure someone will come up with the ideal install....  

I agree, most if not all will Not be towing a line of coal cars, It looks like the drive was not created to do that  not sure if it is up to that task! 

Merry Christmas 
cale


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Stuff came in today from the Old Curmudgeon to do a RC/Battery install on both Thomas and Percy. I just wasn't home to receive the package so will have to wait until Monday to get it. I'm going to try and do the install at least on Thomas before Christmas so we can run him around outside on Christmas Day. If I can get Percy done that would be great. But with my engineering skill (or lack there of) we'll see.

Will keep you posted.

Richard


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Richard, I've got the *stuff* from Dave on the bench, along with about 8 pictures that the wife says Must be framed for gifts before Christmas...Looks like Thomas will be running around the tree and under the influence of the receptacle till the new year! 

Merry Christmas Y'all


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I simply rerouted the wires and installed a plug, placed battery in car behind with simple on/off switch under it. no photos.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

My two cents. I have the Lionel Thomas and James and will buy one of the new Bachmann Percy sets. I power the current Lionel units with battery and RC in a trail car with a common plug setup so it can be used with either loco. I will do the same witjh Percy. The one thing that I did do was install a dpdt switch in each loco so it can be switched between track or battery power. I will do the same with Percy when I aquire one.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I put batteries, a 75 MHz TE, a Bachmann chuff board and a DCC decoder in a Lionel Thomas. It looks like the Bmann unit is larger so it all ought to fit but you may have to hack out the cab floor.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Cozad has a Thomas?







Next you know, he'll buy an eggliner!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 19 Dec 2009 08:32 PM 
Cozad has a Thomas?







Next you know, he'll buy an eggliner! 
Nope donT THINK yull ever see Marty have a EGGLINER??????????????


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought Marty had one of everthing Aristo made, out of loyalty! 

Eggliners have been fitted with battery power. 

Marty you could double head them! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Loyalty only goes so far, NO eggliy-things, 
I have no RS and no many others. 
I think someone said at the next Sept open house was was going to do a photo run by of all eggy-thinys. Just because... 

Gary Lantz called Sat and said he shipped Percy.
I'd like to get a James but have no idea what is in the set and if they will rerun it???


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

The James set has James, a coal tender & 2 troublesome trucks. The Lionel issue had different faces for the trucks and James.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I am slowly converting Thomas to RC/Battery as I write this. The only problem is my 3 year old toddler is demanding my attention to "throw pillows", his term for bouncing on the couch minus cushions and jumping onto me (with the cushions). 

So far I've disconnected the wires from the motor, attached two chokes and connected the antenna to one side of the pick ups.

I worked with Dave Goodsen on a battery that might fit in the engine. It can't be done without some cutting into the cab. So at the moment I am going with placing the battery into the Annie car. There is ample room inside for the battery as well as ample clearance in the floor to run the wires. I won't need to cut into the front end of the car. There is also ample space to place the on/off switch facing down toward the rail in the engine. I will also drill a hole in the back of the engine next to the coupler where the simulated air brake is for the battery connection. There is ample room to place the RC unit inside the engine although consideration of the placement is necessary so as to be able to easily connect any wiring present and future (sound card), etc to the Elite PCB. My first choice was to mount it on the wall on either side as it fits quite comfortably but there is no room to easily connect the wiring to the various posts.

I'm considering hot gluing the Elite PCB right behind the motor on the floor. That way if I have to take the shell off there won't be any wires connecting to it. Any thoughts on this?? I would appreciate your input.

I will keep you posted...now back to "throwing pillows".

Richard


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Richard!

I considered the floor and the bunker, though the bunker may be tough if you want to add sound later. The trail-car battery is a win-win for both parties (you and son)..less work for you and quicker fun for him 

the RX could also go in the bunker on the rear wall, that would put it further away from the motor and Throttle...be careful if you hot glue on the blue body of Thomas, no one has tried and it may scar it....silicone would prob work...

as of 1-1-10 I'll be working on ours, we'll see!

Merry Christmas!

cale


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Cale,

Yes, thanks for the input. I decided to put the PCB on the floor directly behind the motor. I left a bit of space behind it to run the motor wires under and out to the screws on the board. This made for a clean look (and kept some wiring under control. I dabbed a small amount of hot glue on the corners as the surface is not flat with the channel. It didn't seem to harm the painted surface. I did use the Woodland Scenics hot glue which I think is a cooler temperature glue. We'll see if it holds. I will play with mounting the RX in the back up in shell. I'm ready to drill the holes for the switch and power. Should have things done today and then on to tackle Percy.

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Richard


----------

